# plymouth r/i academy



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

does anyone have any advice on the reserve academy and what jobs you can get with this certification


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Umm lets see... You can work as a Part-time Police Officer... Campus Police Officer... as a Special Police Officer... Who's sending you to the R/I Academy? Do you have any clue why you are going? :shock: :shock:


----------

